
Show HN: ForIf – A C-like condition assignment syntax in python - tzickel
https://github.com/tzickel/forif
======
tzickel
Always envied your C friends who could assign, conditional, and run a piece of
code ?

Hate getting an unknown JSON dictionary you need to start parsing?

Look no more, forif is here to help you and more :)

